# HOW TO RUN Oxford Dictionary WITH ITS VIRTUAL CD



## saurabh kakkar (Jan 16, 2007)

HI,
   i have just installed Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary - 7th edition    and  have tried my hard to run the software with its VIRTUAL CD made in   alcohol%120 
but somehow the software is able to detect that i have inserted virtual cd and ask me to insert the original copy 

can any one tell me y it is so and how can i run this soft. with its virtual copy


----------



## n2casey (Jan 16, 2007)

U must install it from Virtual Drive/CD.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 16, 2007)

they have CD COPS protection in their CDs . Its hard to crack.


----------



## shantanu (Jan 16, 2007)

Nero Image Drive NERO 7


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 16, 2007)

^^wont work . Its the ultimate CD protection.


----------



## shantanu (Jan 16, 2007)

then surely DAEMON Tools which have all simulations for protected cd's


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 16, 2007)

I have tried daemon tools also , wont work.


----------



## shantanu (Jan 16, 2007)

did you gave any simulations in options or just ran it, ENABLE ALL SIMULATION opTIONS


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jan 17, 2007)

If you have linux on your machine, then the protection won't work. I mean you can use the copy of the cd in the linux os.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 17, 2007)

^^still u need the CD in drive if u want to use its pronounce feature, but u will be benefitted as ur original disc will be saved.


----------



## khattam_ (Jan 19, 2007)

If you are doing it legally, then I can help. But if you are trying to run a pirated copy, then dont do it....

Anyways, I dont know what protection Oxford is using, so you need to find it out. use "Alcoholer" (<Google) and find out the protection the CD is using and\or post the error message\screenshot here.....


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jan 20, 2007)

khattam_ said:
			
		

> If you are doing it legally, then I can help. But if you are trying to run a pirated copy, then dont do it....
> 
> Anyways, I dont know what protection Oxford is using, so you need to find it out. use "Alcoholer" (<Google) and find out the protection the CD is using and\or post the error message\screenshot here.....



The protection used is CD cops. I also own my own copy the above dictionery. There are a lot others in this forum, who like me, would like to see some solution. The main purpose is that we want to save our original disc from scratches and all. Please give us some solution.


----------



## khattam_ (Jan 20, 2007)

CD-Cops Decrypter v2.1 (32.8KB)

CD-Cops Decrypter is a tool that removes the CD-Cops protection from most CD-Cops protected applications.

url:*www.gameburnworld.com/dl/dl3.php?file=CD-Cops32Decrypterv2.1.zip
source:*www.gameburnworld.com/cdprotectionutilities.shtml


----------

